# Soapandthings.com  Jody's Soap & Creations



## Loubou75

Hi

I was wondering if anybody has had any experience with www.soapthings.com  I have seen some good moulds on there that we can not get here in the UK. On eBay her international postage seems to be cheap compared to others. However, I have sent her several emails to ask how much combined postage is to the UK for some of the moulds and I have not received one reply. I have sent the messages to her eBay shop and on her actual website and I have not heard anything. 

Is this normal? It isn't very professional.


----------



## madpiano

she is very slow, but I always got my goods eventually.


----------



## oasisbath

*jody's soap and things*

I buy her supplies sometimes however she has developed a reputation of not responding back to emails although she does ship my orders and I am happy with the products.

I totally agree it is not professional to not get back to the customer . She does have a phone number on her site too if that helps.

I decided not to buy from there anymore for that reason


----------



## agriffin

Loubou75 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has had any experience with www.soapthings.com  I have seen some good moulds on there that we can not get here in the UK. On eBay her international postage seems to be cheap compared to others. However, I have sent her several emails to ask how much combined postage is to the UK for some of the moulds and I have not received one reply. I have sent the messages to her eBay shop and on her actual website and I have not heard anything.
> 
> Is this normal? It isn't very professional.



If a supplier was not responding to my emails/requests for information...then I would think twice about ordering from them.


----------



## carebear

There are several complaints about her in various places. My own was receiving containers with cat hair in them, and stuck under labels. And got rude responses when any at all. 

I didn't even know she was still in business.


----------



## lauramw71

carebear said:
			
		

> There are several complaints about her in various places. My own was receiving containers with cat hair in them, and stuck under labels. And got rude responses when any at all.
> 
> I didn't even know she was still in business.



Seems she's a reseller for WSP...   hmmm...


----------



## Jennifer Holey

I have given up on Jody's Soap and Creations.  She had been extremely helpful to me in the past, but the last 6 months have not been a very satisfying experience for me with orders I've placed.  I've received no acknowledgements on orders.  I've e-mailed her 5 times to ask questions with NO replies.  I did place orders, but the one time I wanted 3 tube molds and only wound up with the small one because they were out of stock!  If I had know that, I could have saved some time by ordering it from someone else.  No e-mail saying sorry, but we aren't carrying that anymore, no updated website, no nothing.  I ordered bottles and caps - they sent the caps with no bottles - out of stock again -I wrote to her telling her I didn't know why I was writing AGAIN, because I'm totally ignored - to tell them that if I had know the bottles were out of stock, not available, discontinued, WHATEVER!!!  that I would have canceled the caps!!!  Now I have 25 disc caps with no bottles.  And I needed them!!!  So another waste of my time...........her prices were great, her service used to be great, but after my experiences these last few months, I'm looking elsewhere for product.


----------



## CiCi

I will NEVER purchase from her again! Terrible experiences, terrible customer service, no responses to emails....never again.

PS...everything she sells, you can find at other suppliers. I did and I am soooooo happy I do not have to deal with her ever again.


----------



## madpiano

I have had an email from her which explains the issues, I guess most of you have had it as well? Everything should be fine now and I will definitely give it another try, as she is one of the rare US suppliers that has no problems shipping to the UK and without charging a fortune.


----------



## carebear

good luck.


----------



## tammydow

Loubou75 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has had any experience with www.soapthings.com  I have seen some good moulds on there that we can not get here in the UK. On eBay her international postage seems to be cheap compared to others. However, I have sent her several emails to ask how much combined postage is to the UK for some of the moulds and I have not received one reply. I have sent the messages to her eBay shop and on her actual website and I have not heard anything.
> 
> Is this normal? It isn't very professional.



I have ordered from Jody several times and most the times there were no problems. Recently I did not count my bottles and pump sprays and sure enough i was 30 short! Soooo i had to order and pay for them. Then just recently i odered  some bottles and this time i did count them and i was only one bottle short-so i have e-mailed her several times regarding this matter and i am not getting anywhere! Makes me think twice about finding another supplier! I only asked for her to send the bottle-i know its just one bottle but i paid for it and as a business owner she should mail it along with an e-mail/response. I mean how hard is that? VERY VERY FRUSTRATED!!!!!!


----------



## carebear

CiCi said:
			
		

> PS...everything she sells, you can find at other suppliers. I did and I am soooooo happy I do not have to deal with her ever again.



take note!!!  if you need help finding an alternate source, just ask - we're good at sourcing stuff!


----------



## Lotsofsuds

I see that she changed her website address now.  After reading all this I will not order from her ever.


----------



## christinaj

Hey guys, I just got an order from her/soapandthings and the fragrance oils are a disaster.
http://i45.tinypic.com/qp2mp0.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/o5w4k4.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/168z97r.jpg

I e-mailed her these pictures and described everything in detail.  I'll let you guys know if she reships this or offers a refund.  In the meantime, I'll leave this up here and it can either be really good or really bad PR for her company depending on how she handles it.


----------



## christinaj

Good news, I received a shipping notice this morning from Jody.  I assumed that she has reshipped the fragrance oils, so I've only really got good things to say about her and her company.  I will definitely order from her again if they all get here safe and sound. 

edit: see next page


----------



## whistlernatural

Wow!  I have never seen anything arrive even close to that bad!  Did a 5-year-old package it?  I am curious how your next one arrives.  Personally, I would avoid them if only because it is very important  that I can trust the company we are ordering from will be super sanitary and organized for our customers' safety.

Lisa
__________________________________
http://www.whistlernaturals.com


----------



## christinaj

Sadly, nothing else has arrived.  I'm hopeful that whatever she shipped with get here this week.   I guess maybe I spoke too soon.


----------



## christinaj

Never got anything else.  Well, I guess that's the last time I order from there.


----------



## Kwpgrooming

She even says in her website that she forgets stuff because as we know she has 3 kids. Doesn't sound very professional to me.


----------



## Genny

Kwpgrooming said:
			
		

> She even says in her website that she forgets stuff because as we know she has 3 kids. Doesn't sound very professional to me.



That's so stupid.  I have 5 kids and I've never forgotten anything in an order.  It's not the customers fault that she can't keep things straight.   :roll:


----------



## new12soap

Genny said:
			
		

> Kwpgrooming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She even says in her website that she forgets stuff because as we know she has 3 kids. Doesn't sound very professional to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so stupid.  I have 5 kids and I've never forgotten anything in an order.  It's not the customers fault that she can't keep things straight.   :roll:
Click to expand...


This.

Human beings have been having kids for a very long time and businesses are still up and running...


----------



## spareme

Have anyone experienced placing an order with her and not get your products. I placed an order over a month ago and paid for it and nothing. Sent messages and called. One message saying back order. Again over a month ago


----------



## harmonynme

I'm glad I checked with this site before I ordered from Jody's Soap and things. The prices look really great, and she has some diverse things I need, but I am frankly, flabbergasted not to receive a response from 5 emails I've sent requesting information before putting in an order. I waited nearly two weeks, with no response, whatsoever. That;s not a sign of a good start. What if my order goes wrong? Or delayed? I'm heading into the holidays, and I must be very careful where I put my money right now. I myself sometimes struggle to keep up with my orders, I understand. But then again, I just came through the largest hurricane the east coast has ever seen, and a nor'easter right behind it. And I ALWAYS get back to my customers. 
Moreover, the website is extraordinarily difficult to navigate, discombobulated, titles not matching, etc.  - Proceed with caution, is my suggestion.


----------



## gbaron

*Re: Soapandthings.com Jody's Soap & Creations*

I just wanted to take a moment to comment about my experience with Jody's Soap & Things/Jody's Soap & Creations.  This site is one of the top results that shows up in a Google search for this business.  I read the comments on this site after placing my order and of course they gave me some cause for concern.  However, I had no issues with my order.  The order was processed and shipped within the time frame indicated on her new web site (see link to onew site on the soapandthings.com site).  The items arrived clean and in good condition.  The only very minor issue was that the online ordering initially overestimated the shipping cost, an issue she very clearly indicates may happen and is working to fix.  Also as indicated on her site, all I had to do was let her know and she quickly refunded the difference.  No problem.

Granted it is only a single order with only a handful of items, but I  experienced no issues and would consider ordering again from this  business.  I certainly understand the frustration experienced by others in the past.  I was sufficiently satisfied with the products and service that I thought in fairness to this business I should take the time to write about a positive experience that has occurred more recently.  Perhaps others have had similar positive experiences but not bothered to provide a report, leaving one with only older evaluations on which to base an opinion.


----------



## lsg

The last few times I ordered from her, my order came in a timely manner. Her prices and shipping  arereasonable.


----------



## Krazekelly

I had a couple if issues before she moved but my last two orders were fine and she promptly refunded the difference in the shipping charges also.


----------

